# How long after consultation



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

How long after your first consultation was it before you were matched with a recipient and started treatment?

I've read people saying its 3 months as you have to wait for HIV test results, but would they generally match you and get you in synch with your recipient before the second result is back, or will they not do anything at all before the 2nd test?

Thanks


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I was matched within days and started on my next af hun. I actually had my second HIV test on my baseline scan so that saved loads of time. Hope you can get started soon hun. Good luck


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ooooo...that sounds good.. so its possible we might be able to start the first  downregging phase of the cycle before the second test is done.


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes depending on how your clinic work


----------

